# New Blue's Ps Pics



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I got out the new canon and shot some pics of all my Ps today. I'll do a before pic, and a few now pics. I'm pretty surprised how much they've changed in a year. It still amazes me what a good diet and water quality does for these fish.

My Blue Diamond Rhom (These are for you Steve)
This rhom was like 10.5" when I got him from TheBlackPiranha. It's now around 11", and would probably be a lot bigger if it wasn't traumatized by a powerhead that was leaking voltage into the tank. It finally has come around, and is a totally different fish now. It's one of my favorite Ps.
Before:









Now:

















My Peru Rhom I got this rhom from pet station. It was a trade in, and looked pretty rough at first. This rhom is a trooper though. It is always moving, eats good, and it really cleaned up nicely. It was like 9" and is now over 10". 
Before:









Now:

















My Mystery Rhom I'm not sure what type of rhom it is yet. It was sold to me as a gold diamond, but as time gos on, looks to be more like a weird variant of a peru rhom. Time will tell. I'll definitely have this guy to the end. I can't wait to see what it looks like around the 1 foot mark. It was around 3.5" when I got it from Ash last year, and now it's over 6". 
Before:









Now:

















and My Gold Mac This is my little tear asser! I got it from a guy on here that was breading them, and it was about 3/4" back then. Now it's over 6", and is hands down one of my favorite Ps. This fish has it all. great coloring, and an awesome personality to boot!
Before:









Now:


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great pics Blue and all of your fish look awesome. I especially like the first rhom and the mac aswell


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice fish, blue diamond is my preferite!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

gorgeous collection of p's


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

awsome fish.

Id be interested in a breakdown of what your feeding them if you have time


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> awsome fish.
> 
> Id be interested in a breakdown of what your feeding them if you have time


NP....They get a mix of catfish nuggets, smelt, talapia, and sometimes some shrimp. The food is cut into 1/2 - 3/4" squares, and soaked in some garlic guard and zoe for about 45 minutes before they get fed. The 2 bigger rhoms get 3-4 chunks of food per feeding, and the 2 smaller Ps get 1-2. I used to feed them almost every day, but what I found in doing this is the fish eat like pigs for a few weeks, then they just stop eating or get super picky about the food. Now I feed them like every 3 days, and they are much more eager to eat the food that is offered to them. By skipping a few days, I rarely have to clean up any food waste anymore too. That helps keep the water parameters where they need to be until the next cleaning. As for the water, the tanks get 30-40% water changes and the gravel vacced once a week.

Thanks for the kind words everyone.

Blue


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Killer collection BF, the pics clearly demonstrate what a P can look like in the hands of a true keeper.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

You've got some sweet looking piranhas !
I really enjoy the before and after pics.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Blue you got the nicest looking rhoms on this site ! That Mac looks vicious ! Sweet


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> Blue you got the nicest looking rhoms on this site ! That Mac looks vicious ! Sweet


Thanks again everyone. I guess my fish are spilled a bit, but if you're gonna have any pets. They should have the best living conditions possible.

Yeah....that Mac is probably one of the coolest fish I've kept in many years. I think if someone had a shoal of them, and they had the personality this one has, They would rule over any other piranha out there.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

very very nice collection!


----------



## Crest Glide (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice fish, they look very healthy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Its amazing how much they can change in just a year! Great job documenting the pictures Blue







Your fish look like they are spoiled rotten


----------



## zorg2000k (Jun 5, 2010)

Great collection you have there.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent setups and fish, Blue!...they all rock like a LED ZEPPELIN REUNION TOUR concert!!!...


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Who needs porn when blue posts pics like this?


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ibanez247 said:


> Who needs porn when blue posts pics like this?


ahahahhahah reason you really my friend, a blue diamond with so many emotions!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone...what can I say? I like fish!


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

They look super healthy! Really an awesome collection. Good picture quality too!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet looking piranhas and pics as usual Blue!







What kind of paint do you use? I especially like the dark blues on your Peruvian tank.


----------



## dorukan (Apr 24, 2009)

You can obviously see the changes, great care. Love the rhoms.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Love the pics Blue and the diamond looks great. One day I am going to have to come by your place and check em out in person. I really miss that fish but Im glad you got him.


----------

